# First Upgrade to Windows 10 then after few days CLEAN INSTALL



## ak007 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Dear Sir/Madam,*

*I would be grateful if you can let me know - I have Windows 8.1, I want to have clean install Windows 10 but first I want upgrade to Windows 10 - keep this for few days to see everything is WORKING and OK then do CLEAN INSTALL of Windows 10. Can I do this ? If yes then please guide me or let me know how to do this. My email address is <removed>*

*Once more thanks and I do appreciate for all the advise.*

*Yours faithfully,*

*AK*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have removed your email address - ALL communication and support should be kept in the forums as per our rules
ALSO putting your email on public forums is the quickest way to get spam

Yes you can do that using the ISO from here https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

You must do an upgrade first - so that MS can see an orginal valid license for the software and then assign a windows 10 key
After the upgrade you can then do a clean install

I would wait a bit longer than a few days , to check everything works OK 
With the upgrade you can revert back to the original software for upto 30days after the upgrade and then the windows.old folder will be deleted

I would make sure you make a note fo your old windows key before the upgrde
With 8.1 
that would be obtained by running www.belac.com or https://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/


----------



## ak007 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Hi,*

*Thanks for your info.*

*AK*



etaf said:


> I have removed your email address - ALL communication and support should be kept in the forums as per our rules
> ALSO putting your email on public forums is the quickest way to get spam
> 
> Yes you can do that using the ISO from here https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
> ...


----------



## Janastro (Aug 31, 2015)

ak007 said:


> *Dear Sir/Madam,*
> 
> *I would be grateful if you can let me know - I have Windows 8.1, I want to have clean install Windows 10 but first I want upgrade to Windows 10 - keep this for few days to see everything is WORKING and OK then do CLEAN INSTALL of Windows 10. Can I do this ? If yes then please guide me or let me know how to do this. My email address is <removed>*
> 
> ...


In order to do a clean install of Windows 10 you have to upgrade first and in doing this your Windows 8 license is converted to a Windows 10 license during the upgrade and is identified thereafter via the hardware of your pc,removing the need for a product key. As far as Windows 10 goes in comparison to Windows 8.1,well....Its quite intrusive in comparison and privacy has pretty much been thrown out the window. It has a built in keylogger for one and im not gonna go into all of this but as far as a operating system goes,its top of the line and its very fluid. I think you will enjoy it. For me a clean install runs smoother. But if you wanna stick with Windows 8.1 then thats okay too because it runs pretty dang good despite popular opinion. But thats that and hope this helps you out.


----------



## Janastro (Aug 31, 2015)

Janastro said:


> In order to do a clean install of Windows 10 you have to upgrade first and in doing this your Windows 8 license is converted to a Windows 10 license during the upgrade and is identified thereafter via the hardware of your pc,removing the need for a product key. As far as Windows 10 goes in comparison to Windows 8.1,well....Its quite intrusive in comparison and privacy has pretty much been thrown out the window. It has a built in keylogger for one and im not gonna go into all of this but as far as a operating system goes,its top of the line and its very fluid. I think you will enjoy it. For me a clean install runs smoother. But if you wanna stick with Windows 8.1 then thats okay too because it runs pretty dang good despite popular opinion. But thats that and hope this helps you out.


Also I forgot to tell ya,go to www.microsoft.com and get the Windows 10 media creation tool,you can search for it on the microsoft webpage,and then download it and you can use it to upgrade and /or clean install later on. It will give you the option to upgrade and also to create media for installation on another pc and will copy this ISO Image to a bootable USB flashdrive for you or burn the ISO to a CD/DVD. Your choice. Thanks


----------



## Janastro (Aug 31, 2015)

Janastro said:


> Also I forgot to tell ya,go to www.microsoft.com and get the Windows 10 media creation tool,you can search for it on the microsoft webpage,and then download it and you can use it to upgrade and /or clean install later on. It will give you the option to upgrade and also to create media for installation on another pc and will copy this ISO Image to a bootable USB flashdrive for you or burn the ISO to a CD/DVD. Your choice. Thanks


And finally one last thing. If You need your product key and You bought your computer from a vendor and it came already activated then your product key resides in your BIOS. The easiest way to get it is to download (RW Everything) which stands for read write everything. Download the program and install it. Open it up and find the ACPI tab and click on it and from there you will see the (MSDM) tab and click on it and your product key is right there and you can scroll to the bottom of the page and it will be there also. You can download it from http://rweverything.com. Make sure to get the right version depending on if your running a 32bit pc or a 64bit pc


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is a one click way to get your Product Key. Download Magic Jelly Bean Keyfinder from here

https://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/ It is free


----------



## Janastro (Aug 31, 2015)

dustyjay said:


> Here is a one click way to get your Product Key. Download Magic Jelly Bean Keyfinder from here
> 
> https://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/ It is free


Ive heard of it and i may have tried it once a long time ago. i cant remember. But will it tell you the product key when it is located and embedded in the bios? Most pcs product keys are stored and embedded in the bios now and no longer on the back of the pc. any ways i was just wondering if it did that,could locate the p.key in bios.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It can't hurt to try it out on Win 8.1, I never had a reason to use it on 8.1. I used it on Win 10 after the performing the upgrade and it returned the Product key.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you upgrade first, and activate, MS will remember your PC. There is no need to find the product key. Then do a clean install, skipping the screens that ask for a product key, and it will be able to activate. I tried it and this works.


----------



## fraz1 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys I was about to ask all these same questions. I'm about to replace my hard drive with a fresh install of Win 10 on a new SSD and after a bit of research found the product key is tied to your bios. So if you change your motherboard it's $$$ to get Win 10. Got that straight from MS. Keeping this mobo for a looonnngg time now.:X3:


----------

